# Worldclass Marathon Challenge Offenburg 2010



## Haferstroh (13. Mai 2010)

Hi!

Wer kann mir die Strecke bei diesem Event etwas beschreiben? 

Trails? Steilrampen? Bodenbeschaffenheiten? Stimmung? Orga? Konditioneller Anspruch und fahrtechnischer Anspruch insgesamt? Reifentipps? Sonstige Besonderheiten/Wissenswertes?

Bin am Sonntag jedenfalls für die 63km/1850hm gemeldet...

Grüsse!


----------



## onlyforchicks (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo haferstroh,
geh mal auf "mtb - Kinzigtal", dort wirst Du unter "Womc" einiges zur Strecke finden. 

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rumas (13. Mai 2010)

wie ist die Strecke, hat´s in den letzten Tagen viel geregnet...


----------



## Boris2401 (13. Mai 2010)

Also heute hats wieder den ganzen Tag geregnet!
Bin gestern die 32km Strecke abgefahren und die war schon ziemlich aufgeweicht.
Also wenns jetzt nicht bald aufhört zu regnen, wirds ne schöne Schlammschlacht werden am Sonntag!


----------



## Haferstroh (14. Mai 2010)

@onlyforchicks
Danke, werde ich machen!

@Boris
Ab Sonntag solls lt. wetteronline deutlich besser werden. Wenn dann wenigstens der Samstag schon regenfrei bleibt, kann die *grosse *Schlammschlacht immerhin noch abgewendet werden.


----------



## svollmer (14. Mai 2010)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Wer kann mir die Strecke bei diesem Event etwas beschreiben?
> 
> Trails? Steilrampen? Bodenbeschaffenheiten? Stimmung? Orga? Konditioneller Anspruch und fahrtechnischer Anspruch insgesamt? Reifentipps? Sonstige Besonderheiten/Wissenswertes?


Hallo!

Die Strecke kann man grob etwa so beschreiben:

Die ersten ca. 4 km geht es auf breiter asphaltierter Straße leicht ansteigend. Hier entzerrt sich das Feld schon etwas.
Dann biegt man auf einen Forstweg ab, der kurz über Weinberge und dann in den Wald bergauf führt. Der erste Anstieg ist sehr einfach fahrbar und nicht schlammig. Ausnahme ist ein kurzes Stück zwischendurch, wo es fast immer matschig ist.
 Nach der ersten Verpflegung (Zeller Brunnen) kommt ein kurzes matschiges Stück und dann die Abfahrt über Forstwege nach Durbach. Hier ist nur ein kurzes steiniges Stück schwierig, das aber vorher markiert ist.
In Durbach kommt der Anstieg zum Schloß Staufenberg. Erst sehr steil auf alphaltierter Straße, dann nicht mehr ganz so steil auf Weinbergswegen.
Auf der folgenden Abfahrt nach Bottenau kommt ein schlammiges Stück im Wald mit einem kurzen steilen Abschnitt und dann geht es kurz über eine Wiese.
Von Bottenau aus geht es zum Geigerskopf. Der erste Teil führt durch Weinberge mit schlechten Wegen, wo es nicht gut rollt.
 Danach folgt ein Abschnitt über viele Wurzeln im Wald, wo es noch feucht und etwas matschig sein dürfte, weil es dort zur langsam trocknet.
 Den folgenden Teil kenne ich nicht gut, weil ich bisher nur die 48 und 84 km gefahren bin.
 Zum Ende sollte man sich nur Kräfte aufsparen, denn dann kommt noch das Riedle mit ca. 200 hm. Dieser Anstieg ist auf Asphalt und beginnt recht flach, wird zum Ende hin aber immer steiler. An diesem Anstieg stehen die meisten Zuschauer und die Stimmung ist echt gut.
Zum Schluß ist der Asphaltanteil sehr hoch, es kommen nur zwei kurze Stücke über Wiesen.

Fahrtechnisch finde ich die Strecke nicht sehr schwierig, eher konditionell anstrengend.

Reifen: Die letzten Jahre bin ich Maxxis Crossmark/Larsen (h/v) und Aspen/Aspen gefahren. Dieses Jahr fahre ich die 84er mit Crossmark/Aspen (h/v).

Die Organisation ist klasse, da sollte es keine Probleme geben. Ich hoffe, daß es nicht regnet, damit möglichst viele Zuschauer kommen.

Vor dem Start am besten noch kurz warmfahren, weil es gleich mit Vollgas losgeht und man fast automatisch mitgezogen wird, auch wenn man sich vorgenommen hat, es langsam anzugehen. 

Ich hoffe, daß Dir das weiterhilft!
Viele Grüße!


----------



## Haferstroh (15. Mai 2010)

@svollmer

Danke! Sehr schön beschrieben! Hilft mir auf jeden Fall sehr weiter.

Bleibt jetzt nur noch die Hoffnung auf ein regenfreies Wochenende...


----------



## svollmer (15. Mai 2010)

Das hoffe ich auch, aber im Moment sieht es ja ganz gut aus - Hauptsache morgen kein Regen! Wenn es jetzt noch 10 Grad wärmer wäre, dann wäre das Wetter perfekt.


----------



## Asatru (15. Mai 2010)

@svollmer

Danke für die Infos, da weiß man ungefähr was auf einen zukommt. Fahren dieses Jahr zum ersten mal mit. 

Da hätten es wohl auch die RoRo getan. Naja zu spät, klebe ich halt am Asphalt mit den NN`s und mache etwas Lärm. 

Jetzt hoffentlich kein Regen.


----------



## Haferstroh (15. Mai 2010)

Eigentlich wollte ich aufgrund der Verhältnisse hinten auch was gröberes an Reifen, aber bei dem hohen Asphaltanteil und dem steilen langen Asphaltanstieg, wohl doch eher was Kleinstolligeres vom Profil her. Vorne auf jeden Fall NN oder gar Maxxis Medusa.


----------



## b0rt (15. Mai 2010)

fährt zufällig jemand aus Freiburg hin und hat noch platz für 1 biker mit bike? Rein zufällig? 

Mein auto hat grad schlapp gemacht und das wird heute nix mehr mit reparatur. Zur Not muss ich halt mitm Zug fahren.

Weiss jemand wie lang man etwa braucht zwischen ankommen und start? Also wieviel vorm start sollte man da sein? (zeug abholen, sachen verstauen...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svollmer (15. Mai 2010)

b0rt schrieb:


> Weiss jemand wie lang man etwa braucht zwischen ankommen und start? Also wieviel vorm start sollte man da sein? (zeug abholen, sachen verstauen...)


Schwer zu sagen, ich weiß nicht, wie lange morgens die Startnummernabholerei dauert. Sollte aber in ein paar Minuten erledigt sein.

Vom Bahnhof bis zur Startnummernausgabe würde ich etwa 10 Minuten einplanen (mit dem Rad).

Ich würde versuchen, etwa 1 bis 1,5 h vor dem Start in Offenburg anzukommen. Lieber etwas eher da sein und dann noch genug Zeit zum Umziehen etc. haben.

Viel Spaß morgen!
Stephan


----------



## spartafux (16. Mai 2010)

Moinsen,

bin eben die 32 er gefahren. Hat mir sehr viel Spass gemacht. Bin Anfänger, Zielzeit für mich sehr gute 2.00 h.

Die Strecke war schön, bissel viel Verkehr nachdem die langen Strecken wieder mit der 32 Strecke zusammenliefen. Die meisten Profis waren aber super freundlich, auch wenn sie doppelt so schnell gefahren sind wie ich.

Top Event, Wurst und Weizen zum Abschluss. Ich komme wieder.

Gruss Robert.


----------



## Boris2401 (16. Mai 2010)

spartafux schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> bin eben die 32 er gefahren. Hat mir sehr viel Spass gemacht. Bin Anfänger, Zielzeit für mich sehr gute 2.00 h.
> 
> ...



Schön das es dir gefallen hat!
Die Strecke gefällt mir auch super, auch wenn sie technisch nix besonders ist!
War auch auf der 32er unterwegs. Zeit: 1:31
Ja das mit der Zusammenführung der Strecken ist halt immer so ne sache. Aber die meisten schnelleren rufen kurz "links" oder "rechts" und dann weis man von wo sie kommen und das klappt ja meistens ganz gut!


----------



## Asatru (16. Mai 2010)

Sodele,

bin auch wieder daheim. War ein tolles Event und eine sehr gute Organisation. 

Das Startgeld hat sich echt gelohnt. 

Bin die 48km Strecke in 2.32h gefahren.

Nur das übliche im letzten Startblock starten, wenn man das erste mal dabei ist, ist etwas anstrengend. War ein Kampf bis man weiter vorne ist. Und das gleiche noch mal beim zusammenführen der Strecken. 

Beim Bikewash wurde leider mit dem Wasser gespart, der Wasserdruck war unterirdisch.



Boris2401 schrieb:


> Schön das es dir gefallen hat!
> Aber die meisten schnelleren rufen kurz "links" oder "rechts" und dann  weis man von wo sie kommen und das klappt ja meistens ganz gut!



Bei mir sind die Biker/inen dann öfters genau die diese Richtung gefahren.


----------



## spartafux (16. Mai 2010)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Boris2401*
> 
> 
> ...



Viele riefen "VON LINKS" bzw. "VON RECHTS". Das scheint mir die beste Lösung zu sein.


----------



## b0rt (16. Mai 2010)

ja das macht am meisten sinn. War da manchmal auch verwirrt und bin dann einfach stur geradeaus gefahren, so dass auf beiden seiten platz wäre.

War toll. Bin auch die 48 gefahren, absolut zufrieden. Super orga, das mit der Bikedusche stimmt leider, ein wenig mehr druck wäre schon nötig. Aber toll dass überhaupt eine da war. Insgesamt ne wirklich runde sache, nächstes Jahr nochmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svollmer (16. Mai 2010)

Bin die 84 gefahren und sehr zufrieden. Die Zeit, die ich mir vorgenommen hatte, habe ich zwar nicht erreicht, aber die Strecke war schon ziemlich heftig. Sehr viele weiche und schlammige Stellen, die ordentlich Kraft gekostet haben. Aber Hauptsache sturzfrei und ohne Panne durchgekommen.

Danke an die Zuschauer, die am Durbacher Schloß richtig Party gemacht haben! 

Die Organisation war klasse. Gut gefallen hat mir das Massagezelt im Ziel, wo ich gleich von 2 Masseurinnen durchgeknetet wurde ...   Die Tuc-Kekse waren auch gut, nach so einem Rennen kann ich die ganzen süßen Sachen nicht mehr sehen und brauche irgendetwas salziges. Auch die Möglichkeit, eine Tasche z. B. mit frischen Sachen vor dem Start abzugeben und hinterher abzuholen, war gut.

Insgesamt eine gelungene Veranstaltung - nächstes Jahr wieder!


----------



## Haferstroh (16. Mai 2010)

Auf jeden Fall komme ich nächstes Jahr wieder, da es mir gut gefallen hat. Die 63km-Strecke hat mir in den Anforderungen an Kondition und Fahrtechnik gut gelegen. Und alles war gut organisiert. Die Stimmung war toll und kam stellenweise ans Albstadt-Niveau ran  

Die Matschzonen waren sehr gut zu meistern und waren seltenst eine Herausforderung, womit die Strecke viel besser zu fahren war, wie sie es noch ein paar Minuten vor dem Start beklagten (von wegen "heute keine Spitzenzeit wegen dem Matsch", der Sieger auf den 63km war heuer nochmals deutlich schneller als letztes Jahr )


----------



## daniel77 (16. Mai 2010)

svollmer schrieb:


> Die Tuc-Kekse waren auch gut,



Super! 60 Startgeld und als Zielverpflegung Cracker und trockener Hefezopf


----------



## maxmistral (17. Mai 2010)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Super! 60 Startgeld und als Zielverpflegung Cracker und trockener Hefezopf



Jetzt geht das Meckern also wieder los! Bis auf den letzten Drücker warten und sich dann über das hohe Startgeld beschweren. 

Das Startgeld ist zwar hoch, aber Offenburg ist das Geld auch wert. 
Offenburg ist ein super organisiertes Rennen.

Is zwer ne Bolz- und Ballerstrecke,  wie meistens, aber landschaftlich reizvoll, es werden Flaschen getauscht, Gel gibts in Hülle und Fülle, was es sonst noch an den Verpflegungstellen gab, da hatte ich keine Zeit nachzuschauen. 

Und Cräcker finde ich okay, Hauptsache was salziges, nach dem ganzen Süsszeug. Und wo ich an der Zielverpflegung war, da war der Hefezopf nicht trocken. 

Früher gab es den Pasta-Gutschein für nach dem Rennen das finde ich klar besser als am Vortag, am Vortag müssen die aber weniger Pasta verteilen, nicht so blöd die Scheiderbauers!


----------



## Asatru (17. Mai 2010)

maxmistral schrieb:


> Jetzt geht das Meckern also wieder los! Bis auf den letzten Drücker warten und sich dann über das hohe Startgeld beschweren.
> 
> Das Startgeld ist zwar hoch, aber Offenburg ist das Geld auch wert.
> Offenburg ist ein super organisiertes Rennen.
> ...



Sehe ich auch so, habe mich an jeder Verfplegungsstelle reichlich versorgt. Hätte eigentlich nichts mitnehmen müssen.

Apfelschorle, Gels, Bananen, gefüllte Trinkflasche. 

Wie gesagt, habe dafür gerne 60 gezahlt. Alleine die Socken kosten schon nen zwanzger.


----------



## daniel77 (17. Mai 2010)

maxmistral schrieb:


> Das Startgeld ist zwar hoch, aber Offenburg ist das Geld auch wert.
> Offenburg ist ein super organisiertes Rennen.



sehe ich auch so, trotzdem ein fürstlicher Preis!



maxmistral schrieb:


> Früher gab es den Pasta-Gutschein für nach dem Rennen das finde ich klar besser als am Vortag, am Vortag müssen die aber weniger Pasta verteilen, nicht so blöd die Scheiderbauers!



bzw. falls Du nicht in oder um Offenburg wohnst, musst Du dort übernachten, die örtlichen Hotels und Pensionen danken.



Asatru schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, habe dafür gerne 60 gezahlt. Alleine die Socken kosten schon nen zwanzger.



ich will aber Rennen fahren und keine Socken kaufen.


----------



## Haferstroh (17. Mai 2010)

Schwarze Thrombosestrümpfe als Startgeschenk war zwar nett gemeint, aber für mich optisch ein No-Go. Daher kann ich leider nicht viel anfangen mit, aber egal.

Aber: Immerhin muss man aber sagen, dass man sich darüber Gedanken gemacht hat im Vergleich von Dutzenden anderen Veranstaltungen, wo es Jahr für Jahr nur Trikots oder Finishershirts gibt, jedes Jahr nur ne andere Farbe. Solche Sachen stapeln sich bei mir schon im Schrank. 

Der Wein und das Duschgel waren auch eine nette Dreingabe, aber leider war das Duschgel für Frauen und ein Weintrinker bin ich nicht. Auch egal, denn über das Adidas-Duschgel hat sich meine Frau gefreut und das Weinfläschen stelle ich als Andenken auf den Schrank.


----------



## Rumas (17. Mai 2010)

also so schlecht fande ich die Idee mit den Strümpfen nicht, man kann sie ja auch zu schnelleren Regeneration unter der langen Hose anziehen, immer noch besser als T- Shirts.


----------



## Matthias247 (17. Mai 2010)

Ich bins gestern auch zum ersten Mal mitgefahren (gleich auf der 84er Strecke) und fands im großen und ganzen ziemlich gut. Die Streckenverhältnisse waren besser als erwartet, Schlammabschnitte gabs kaum. Und ich glaube das letzte Stück Auffahrt zum Mooskopf ist bei jedem Wetter extrem angstrengend 
Die Fahrerdichte fand ich auch gut: Man hatte immer einige Mitfahrer im Blickfeld, aber es war nie so richtig eng und bedrängend das man behindert wurde.

Zur Verpflegung: Leider gabs an den letzten Verpflegungsstationen keine abgefüllten Flaschen mit dem Iso Zeugs mehr, nur noch Wasserflaschen die im Flaschenhalter nicht richtig halten  Ansonsten wars gut.

Zu den Socken: Kann damit überhaupt nichts anfangen. Falls es beim nächsten mal wieder Socken sein sollte fände ich eher ein paar wasserdichte (Sealskinz) oder extrawarme für den Winter recht praktisch.


----------



## __Stefan__ (17. Mai 2010)

na ja, nachdem Offenburg jahrelang auf meinem Programm stand, bin ich heuer das erstemal dort nicht gestartet. Ist zwar ein Superrennen, aber irgendwo muss zwecks Startgebühr dann aber auch eine Grenze nach oben hin sein. Zusätzlich zum Wegfall der "richtigen" Langstrecke im letzten Jahr hat das Rennen dann einfach sein Attraktivität für mich verloren. Und Strapse brauch ich wirklich nicht. Früher war das Rennen ja schon wochenlang vorher ausgebucht, dem war diesmal nicht so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boris2401 (18. Mai 2010)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Der Wein und das Duschgel waren auch eine nette Dreingabe, aber leider war das Duschgel für Frauen und ein Weintrinker bin ich nicht. Auch egal, denn über das Adidas-Duschgel hat sich meine Frau gefreut und das Weinfläschen stelle ich als Andenken auf den Schrank.



Oh da ist wohl was schief gelaufen!
Ich bin gefragt worden ob ich eins für Männer oder Frauen will.

Die Socken... naja ich brauch sie auch nicht wirklich! 
Aber das ist halt vom Sponsor seines Teams. Die waren halt ziemlich günstig im EK! 
Wenns schon was von X-bionic sein musste, wär mir ein Funtkionsunterhemd oder sowas lieber gewesen.

Fands aber auch gut, dass nicht ausverkauft war! Letztes Jahr war im Februar schon voll! 
Vielleicht merkt Familie Scheiderbauer mal, dass der Preis unverschämt ist. Aber ich glaub nicht wirklich dran.


----------



## maxmistral (18. Mai 2010)

Die X-Bionic-Strümpfe habt Ihr bestimmt schon ausprobiert! Wie ist die Meinung dazu?


----------



## karsten71 (18. Mai 2010)

maxmistral schrieb:


> Die X-Bionic-Strümpfe habt Ihr bestimmt schon ausprobiert! Wie ist die Meinung dazu?



Sie passen! - Mehr habe ich beim besten Willen nicht festgestellt.


----------



## klaus_winstel (18. Mai 2010)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> na ja, nachdem Offenburg jahrelang auf meinem Programm stand, bin ich heuer das erstemal dort nicht gestartet. Ist zwar ein Superrennen, aber irgendwo muss zwecks Startgebühr dann aber auch eine Grenze nach oben hin sein. Zusätzlich zum Wegfall der "richtigen" Langstrecke im letzten Jahr hat das Rennen dann einfach sein Attraktivität für mich verloren. Und Strapse brauch ich wirklich nicht. Früher war das Rennen ja schon wochenlang vorher ausgebucht, dem war diesmal nicht so.



Ja, so gings mir auch, ich mache nicht jeden Preis mit! Das Rennen ist gut organisiert, keine Frage aber dafür zahle ich nicht jeden Preis! Dann noch zu sagen ein Wechsel des Fahrers ist nicht möglich finde ich geradezu unverschämt, wenn ich verhindert bin und einen anderen finde der für mich fahren will/kann sollte das auch möglich sein und bisher hat das noch immer geklappt nur in Offenburg wird das von vorneherein ausgeschlossen - mit der Begründung "aus versicherungstechnischen und organisatorischen Gründen unmöglich". Seit wann ist man den bei Rennen verschichert? War noch nie der Fall und ist es hier auch nicht! Finde ich so echt nicht in Ordnung, vmlt. will man das "verzocken" von Startplätzen verhindern - aber das will man so wohl nicht zugeben. Andere Alternative man gibt die Startpläte der abgesprungenen Fahrer wieder frei und kassiert doppelt - auch nicht schön. Von den Socken will ich mal gar nicht reden, die nützen mir genausowenig wie die Trikots! Dann lieber ein Rennen für 30 Euro und gar kein Starterpräsent...


----------



## klaus_winstel (18. Mai 2010)

Ooops Doppelpost...


----------



## maxmistral (18. Mai 2010)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ja, so gings mir auch, ich mache nicht jeden Preis mit! Das Rennen ist gut organisiert, keine Frage aber dafür zahle ich nicht jeden Preis! Dann noch zu sagen ein Wechsel des Fahrers ist nicht möglich finde ich geradezu unverschämt, wenn ich verhindert bin und einen anderen finde der für mich fahren will/kann sollte das auch möglich sein und bisher hat das noch immer geklappt nur in Offenburg wird das von vorneherein ausgeschlossen - mit der Begründung "aus versicherungstechnischen und organisatorischen Gründen unmöglich". Seit wann ist man den bei Rennen verschichert? War noch nie der Fall und ist es hier auch nicht! Finde ich so echt nicht in Ordnung, vmlt. will man das "verzocken" von Startplätzen verhindern - aber das will man so wohl nicht zugeben. Andere Alternative man gibt die Startpläte der abgesprungenen Fahrer wieder frei und kassiert doppelt - auch nicht schön. Von den Socken will ich mal gar nicht reden, die nützen mir genausowenig wie die Trikots! Dann lieber ein Rennen für 30 Euro und gar kein Starterpräsent...



Dass man aus "versicherungrechtlichen Gründen" nicht ummelden kann, also das ist lächerlich, wo anders geht es auch.

Die EUR 50.- sind schon ziemlich Schmerzgrenze - die Leistung hat gepaßt,  aber andere Marathons sind auch für EUR 30.- gut organisiert. Ich würde trotzdem wieder starten, weil es mir dieses Rennen wert ist.

Das beliebte Thema, niedriges Startgeld, dafür kein Startpräsent, da glaube ich nicht dran, weil der Veranstalter die Startpräsent auch gesponsert bekommt. Deswegen ärgere ich mich auch nicht, wenn es nicht taugt. Die Socken fand ich echt mal neues, interessant sowas zu testen.


----------



## scharping (18. Mai 2010)

fazit:

organisation: 
verpflegung: 
stimmung: 
preis:  (so langsam könnte es reichen, jedes jahr ein üppiger aufschlag)
teilnehmergeschenk:  (sieht schei..e aus)
zeitnahme:  (gaukeln high-tech vor (datasport) und die ergebnisse werden in bruttozeiten ausgegeben)

ganz besonders hat mich geärgert, dass ich wg. nachmeldung im 5. startblock stand und am ende noch die bruttozeiten auf den ergebnislisten vermeldet werden. mit meinen 2:16 auf der 48 strecke, hab ich wahrscheinlich 90% der teilnehmer überholen müssen und zum dank noch die 2 minuten verzug bis der startblock ins rollen kam. das wäre locker eine zeit unter 2:10 geworden und ich wäre in meiner AK vielleicht auf dem treppchen gestanden! eine echte sauerei

gruß

rudi!


----------



## Rumas (18. Mai 2010)

selber schuld, am Renntag nachmelden und dann noch hoffen das man in den ersten Startblock kommt, ist doch hinlänglich bekannt das die Startnummern nach Anmeldeeingang vergeben werden... und das die Zeit für alle gleichzeitig anfängt zu laufen, ist doch bei jeden Marathon so...


----------



## klaus_winstel (18. Mai 2010)

maxmistral schrieb:


> Dass man aus "versicherungrechtlichen Gründen" nicht ummelden kann, also das ist lächerlich, wo anders geht es auch.
> 
> Die EUR 50.- sind schon ziemlich Schmerzgrenze - die Leistung hat gepaßt,  aber andere Marathons sind auch für EUR 30.- gut organisiert. Ich würde trotzdem wieder starten, weil es mir dieses Rennen wert ist.
> 
> Das beliebte Thema, niedriges Startgeld, dafür kein Startpräsent, da glaube ich nicht dran, weil der Veranstalter die Startpräsent auch gesponsert bekommt. Deswegen ärgere ich mich auch nicht, wenn es nicht taugt. Die Socken fand ich echt mal neues, interessant sowas zu testen.



Natürlich bekommt der Veranstalter das Präsent gesponsert, argumentiert aber bei hohen Preisen gern damit, dass da ja auch ein teures Geschenk "gekauft" werden musste. Ich finde es wird grad echt zuviel mit so einigen Startgebühren, grad die "großen" Marathons werden immer teurer, aber gut ist jedem seine Sache, ich fahre dann halt lieber die kleinen die günstiger (und oft auch interessanter) sind. Klar gibt auch immer Ausnahmen, wenn der Marathon vor der Haustür liegt und ich mir die weite Anfahrt spare, zahl ich auch mal mehr, denn das spare ich mir woanders. Aber eigentlich sollte man da teilnehmen wo noch faire Bedingungen herschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (18. Mai 2010)

Rumas schrieb:


> selber schuld, am Renntag nachmelden und dann noch hoffen das man in den ersten Startblock kommt, ist doch hinlänglich bekannt das die Startnummern nach Anmeldeeingang vergeben werden... und das die Zeit für alle gleichzeitig anfängt zu laufen, ist doch bei jeden Marathon so...



Aber die die sich zum Schluss anmelden zahlen doch mehr Geld, da müssten die doch bevorzugt werden! 

Und nein, das ist nicht bei jedem Marathon so, eigentlich bin ich es von Datasport gewöhnt, dass ne "Matte" am Start liegt und die Zeit erst läuft wenn man da drüber fährt! Aber ich glaube das bestimmt letztendlich der Veranstalter. Aber bei vielen großen Marathons wird die Zeit erst beim Überfahren der Startlinie genommen und nicht beim Startschuss!


----------



## fritzbox (19. Mai 2010)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Aber die die sich zum Schluss anmelden zahlen doch mehr Geld, da müssten die doch bevorzugt werden!
> 
> Und nein, das ist nicht bei jedem Marathon so, eigentlich bin ich es von Datasport gewöhnt, *dass ne "Matte" am Start liegt* und die Zeit erst läuft wenn man da drüber fährt! *Aber ich glaube das bestimmt letztendlich der Veranstalter*. Aber bei vielen großen Marathons wird die Zeit erst beim Überfahren der Startlinie genommen und nicht beim Startschuss!



Ist alles eine Frage des Preises !


----------



## klaus_winstel (19. Mai 2010)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Ist alles eine Frage des Preises !



Also wurde auch hier vom Veranstalter gespart, trotz des hohen Startgeldes?


----------



## scharping (19. Mai 2010)

Rumas schrieb:


> selber schuld, am Renntag nachmelden und dann noch hoffen das man in den ersten Startblock kommt, ist doch hinlänglich bekannt das die Startnummern nach Anmeldeeingang vergeben werden... und das die Zeit für alle gleichzeitig anfängt zu laufen, ist doch bei jeden Marathon so...



nur soviel:
1. ich hab mich nicht am renntag angemeldet sondern am freitag! zudem hab ich auch nicht erwartet in den ersten startblock zu kommen sondern ich bin von einer korrekten zeitnahme ausgegangen.
2. die scheiderbauers machen werbung mit "professioneller zeitnahme". ich kenne einige wettbewerbe (kirchzarten, gp-triberg, freiburg marathon, schauinslandkönig) und sowas hab ich noch nie erlebt.
3. im start UND zielbereich lag eine matte die eine exakte zeitnahme ermöglicht. wieso zahle ich 60  wenn das nicht erfolgt. vor 3 jahren gab es bei diesem rennen sogar zwischenzeiten, und das zu deutlich niedrigerem startgeld. 
4. ich glaube es liegt ganz einfach daran, dass derjenige, der zuerst im ziel ankommt, auch der sieger sein soll. sonst könnte es ja sein,  dass der zweite oder dritte (da weiter hinten gestartet) die bessere netto-zeit hat. find ich aber trotzdem unfair!

gruß

rudi!


----------



## fritzbox (19. Mai 2010)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Also wurde auch hier vom Veranstalter gespart, trotz des hohen Startgeldes?



Ich gehe davon aus das es verschiedene Pakete gibt je nach Preis
Eine Zeitmessung kostet ja bis zu 10000Euro je nach Veranstaltung und Servicepaket


----------



## euphrasine (19. Mai 2010)

scharping schrieb:


> nur soviel:
> 2. die scheiderbauers machen werbung mit "professioneller zeitnahme". ich kenne einige wettbewerbe (kirchzarten, gp-triberg, freiburg marathon, schauinslandkönig) und sowas hab ich noch nie erlebt.
> 4. ich glaube es liegt ganz einfach daran, dass derjenige, der zuerst im ziel ankommt, auch der sieger sein soll. sonst könnte es ja sein,  dass der zweite oder dritte (da weiter hinten gestartet) die bessere netto-zeit hat. find ich aber trotzdem unfair!



Hallo zusammen,

was SCHARPING schreibt kann ich bestätigen. Ich habe beim Überqueren der Startlinie meine Uhr gestartet und beim Entfernen des Transponders wieder gestoppt. Meine Uhr blieb bei 2:27:49 (48er strecke) stehen. In der Ergebnisliste hatte ich 2:28:52, also über 1 Minute mehr.
Eine Nachfrage über die Kontaktseite des WOMC ergab die folgende Antwort von Datasport:



> ...
> Dem ist leider so, auch wenn es so in der Ausschreibung so geschrieben stand. Um eine saubere Brutto- (Elite) und Nettostartzeit machen zu können (Restblock), braucht es eine visuelle (zeitliche) Lücke zwischen den Startern. Beispiel:
> Elite Fahrer Start: 08:00.00,0 auf Schuss
> Rest, wenn die Elite weg ist über die Startmatte mit persönlicher Zeit, damit wir überhaupt eine Chance haben zu unterscheiden wer Elite war und ab wann die Athleten mit Nettozeit kommen.
> ...



 Versteh ich zwar nicht ganz, da ja jeder seinen eindeutigen Transponder hat und somit auch eindeutig unterschieden werden kann, wer Elite ist und wer nicht. Allerdings geht aus der Antwort von Datasport auch hervor, dass der Veranstalter (also Scheiderbauer) entschieden hat, Bruttozeiten zu verwenden. Würde er das in die Ausschreibung so reinschreiben, gäbe es sicher Proteste.

Allerdings ist das nicht nur seit diesem Jahr so, sondern mindestens schon seit 2008. Damals bin ich gemeinsam mit meinem Kollegen ins Ziel gekommen und wir hatten die gleiche Zeit obwohl dieser im Startblock hinter mir stand und somit eigentlich eine bessere Zeit hätte haben müssen. 
Mir persönlich ist das eigentlich egal, aber für Grenzfälle wie z.B. SCHARPING natürlich schwerwiegender!

Gruß

euphrasine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euphrasine (19. Mai 2010)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Also wurde auch hier vom Veranstalter gespart, trotz des hohen Startgeldes?



Das Gefühl habe ich langsam auch. Sicherlich ist es sehr kostspielig und aufwändig eine solche Veranstaltung zu organisieren, aber mit den 50  ist eine Grenze erreicht.


----------



## klaus_winstel (19. Mai 2010)

euphrasine schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> was SCHARPING schreibt kann ich bestätigen. Ich habe beim Überqueren der Startlinie meine Uhr gestartet und beim Entfernen des Transponders wieder gestoppt. Meine Uhr blieb bei 2:27:49 (48er strecke) stehen. In der Ergebnisliste hatte ich 2:28:52, also über 1 Minute mehr.
> Eine Nachfrage über die Kontaktseite des WOMC ergab die folgende Antwort von Datasport:
> ...



Naja, das mit den Zeiten ist mir klar - ich hatte mal bei Datasport wegen ähnlicher Zeitunterschiede nachgefragt und eine entsprechende Antwort bekommen - sprich der Veranstalter nicht der Zeitnehmer entscheidet was gemessen wird!!! Auch Zwischenzeiten sind möglich, kosten aber mehr, weil zusätzliche Matten montiert werden müssen, dass aber hier ohne Not auf die Startzeit verzichtet wird ist schon traurig, gerade weil die Veranstaltung recht teuer ist und den Anspruch erhebt eine der besseren zu sein. Das war sie früher auch, da gabs genaue Zeiten und Zwischenzeiten - aber trotz Preiserhöhung wird nun gespart und das ist wirklich nicht gerade die feine Art! Ich fühle mich also durchaus bestätigt, dass es richtig war nicht zu fahren - und das wird auch so bleiben, wenn sich die Bedingungen so bleiben!
Dass die Profis gemeinsam gestartet werden sehe ich ja noch ein, denn der der als 1. über die Ziellinie fährt soll ja auch erster sein, aber es wäre wie von Datasport beschrieben einfach einen 2. Block mit Hobbyfahrern zu machen die ihre eigene und richtige Startzeit bekommen - aber das wollte wohl der Veranstalter nicht - warum auch immer!
Bei allem Respekt vor dem Aufwand den Veranstalter beteiben, kann ich es nicht leiden wenn die Zeiten nicht passen, wir zahlen Startgeld und egal wo ich im Feld ankomme hab ich ein Recht auf eine "richtige" Zeit. Ich finde dann Argumente wie 3min hin oder her ist doch egal, Du fährst doch eh nicht um den Sieg einfach blöd, wenn ich ne Tour fahren will, und mit die Zeit egal ist, muss ich keine 60 Euro hinlegen!

Noch schlimmer sind die Psoydo-Transponder die im Ziel von Hand ausgelesen werden, da geht mir richtig der Hut hoch, denn diese Zeiten sind schlechter als die die früher von Hand mit der "Stoppuhr" geommen wurden, sobald sich im Ziel Schlangen bilden ist die Zeit für die Katz und ggf. noch nichtmal Deine eigene, da stimmt selbst die Platzierung oft nicht mehr!!!

2007 gab es auf der Langdistanz noch 4 Zwischenzeiten!!! 2008 und später gar keine mehr...

Die Finisherzahlen von Datasport sind auch ganz interessant:
2007: 1660
2008: 1690
2009: 1943
2010: 1613


----------



## euphrasine (19. Mai 2010)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Dass die Profis gemeinsam gestartet werden sehe ich ja noch ein, denn der der als 1. über die Ziellinie fährt soll ja auch erster sein, aber es wäre wie von Datasport beschrieben einfach einen 2. Block mit Hobbyfahrern zu machen die ihre eigene und richtige Startzeit bekommen - aber das wollte wohl der Veranstalter nicht - warum auch immer!
> ...
> Noch schlimmer sind die Psoydo-Transponder die im Ziel von Hand ausgelesen werden, da geht mir richtig der Hut hoch, denn diese Zeiten sind schlechter als die die früher von Hand mit der "Stoppuhr" geommen wurden, sobald sich im Ziel Schlangen bilden ist die Zeit für die Katz und ggf. noch nichtmal Deine eigene, da stimmt selbst die Platzierung oft nicht mehr!!!


Stimme dir voll zu! 

Das war mal so. Da wurden die Profis bei jeder Kategorie separat gestartet und die Hobby-Fahrer einige Minuten später.
Der Transponder wird aber automatisch beim Überqueren der Ziellinie ausgelesen und nicht per Hand.
Egal ist mir meine Zeit auch nicht, sonst könnte ich ja eine RTF fahren. Ich hatte als persönliches Ziel, unter 2:30 zu bleiben, was mir ja auch gelungen ist. Wenn aber aufgrund der diletantischen Zeitmessung hier irgendwas über 2:30 herausgekommen wäre, hätte es mich natürlich auch geärgert! Wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass hier Bruttozeiten verwendet werden, hätte ich mich etwas beeilt und wäre nicht in meinem Startblock ganz hinten gestanden!
Hab aber trotz alledem vor, nächstes Jahr wieder mitzufahren, da dieses Rennen auch ein kleiner Trainingsanreiz ist. Wenn aber die Kosten nochmal steigen, mach ich das so, wie mein Kumpel: Mitfahren, ohne Anmeldung! Die Verpflegung während dem Rennen nehm ich sowieso nicht in Anspruch und die Startnummer hab ich noch aus dem vergangenen Jahr!

Gruß

Euphrasine


----------



## __Stefan__ (19. Mai 2010)

euphrasine schrieb:


> Mitfahren, ohne Anmeldung! Die Verpflegung während dem Rennen nehm ich sowieso nicht in Anspruch und die Startnummer hab ich noch aus dem vergangenen Jahr!



Durchdenke das mal richtig. Gibt gewisse Szenarien, da kannst Du der armen Sau, die Deine "reguläre" Startnummer hat, ganz schön Probleme machen.


----------



## euphrasine (19. Mai 2010)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Durchdenke das mal richtig. Gibt gewisse Szenarien, da kannst Du der armen Sau, die Deine "reguläre" Startnummer hat, ganz schön Probleme machen.



wieso? geht doch ganz professionell nach transponder. und wenn ich ohne drüberfahre gibts auch keine messung! die startnummer ist ja nur dran, damit man nicht von den offiziellen aus dem rennen genommen wird.
wie gesagt, ein bekannter von mir hat das dieses jahr erfolgreich praktiziert. es gab nur doppelte treffer bei den bildern


----------



## euphrasine (19. Mai 2010)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Die Finisherzahlen von Datasport sind auch ganz interessant:
> 2007: 1660
> 2008: 1690
> 2009: 1943
> 2010: 1613



wenn die Zahlen von Datasport stimmen, gab es auf der 48er Strecke genau 496 Finisher. Angemeldet waren aber 617. Ich habe allerdings auch viele Leute gesehen, die aufgegeben haben oder Pannen hatten. Mehr als die letzten Jahre!


----------



## klaus_winstel (19. Mai 2010)

euphrasine schrieb:


> wenn die Zahlen von Datasport stimmen, gab es auf der 48er Strecke genau 496 Finisher. Angemeldet waren aber 617. Ich habe allerdings auch viele Leute gesehen, die aufgegeben haben oder Pannen hatten. Mehr als die letzten Jahre!



Klar, dass kann natürlich immer sein, dass einfach viel mehr aussteigen und nicht gewertet werden, aber es wären dann 300 mehr als letztes Jahr...


----------



## __Stefan__ (19. Mai 2010)

da so ein Rennen kein rechtsfreier Raum ist und Du durch eine Startnummer identifiziert werden kannst, kannst Du eventuell dem "rechtmäßigen" Träger der Startnummer ganz schön Probleme bereiten. Stell Dir vor, Du fährst mit der Autonummer von jemand anderem rum. Auch im Falle eines schweren Unfalls wirst Du evtl. über die Nummer identifiziert.

Alles recht unwahrscheinlich, aber passieren kann's und dann ist es für jemand anderen ärgerlich. Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt schon ziemlich assi, wenn man mit der Nummer von jemand anderem rumfährt.


----------



## euphrasine (19. Mai 2010)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Alles recht unwahrscheinlich, aber passieren kann's und dann ist es für jemand anderen ärgerlich. Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt schon ziemlich assi, wenn man mit der Nummer von jemand anderem rumfährt.


im Prinzip geb ich dir Recht, und vermutlich würde ich das auch nicht wirklich machen. Mein Bekannter, der das gemacht hat, ist übrigens schon 2008 und 2009 mitgefahren (ohne Startnummer). Der macht das eher aus Trotz, da er nicht einsieht dass er Geld bezahlen soll, um durch den Wald zu fahren. Die abgesperrten Strassen nimmt er aber gerne mit ... Ist mir ehrlich gesagt auch ziemlich suspekt der Typ, von der Idee aber auch wieder witzig!


----------



## daniel77 (19. Mai 2010)

Rumas schrieb:


> selber schuld, am Renntag nachmelden und dann noch hoffen das man in den ersten Startblock kommt, ist doch hinlänglich bekannt das die Startnummern nach Anmeldeeingang vergeben werden... und das die Zeit für alle gleichzeitig anfängt zu laufen, ist doch bei jeden Marathon so...



Naja, die ersten beiden Startblocks waren bei der 84km Strecke noch nicht mal halb gefüllt, deshalb wurde kurz vor Start nochmals aufgerückt, meine Bekannte durfte ich aber trotzdem nicht mit in den zweiten Block nehmen. 

btw: der Startblock hat auch etwas mit der angegebenen angestrebten Zeit zu tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boris2401 (19. Mai 2010)

Da sich hier soviele beschweren, wieso schreibt ihr nicht am Herr Scheiderbauer ne email? Das er mal mitbekommt, was die Leute über seinen Marathon denken! 
Vielleicht bringts ja was wenns genügend sind.


----------



## trailpilot (19. Mai 2010)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Naja, die ersten beiden Startblocks waren bei der 84km Strecke noch nicht mal halb gefüllt, deshalb wurde kurz vor Start nochmals aufgerückt, meine Bekannte durfte ich aber trotzdem nicht mit in den zweiten Block nehmen.
> 
> btw: der Startblock hat auch etwas mit der angegebenen angestrebten Zeit zu tun



Die Startblock-Zuweisung sollte gemäss Ausschreibung nach dem Zeitpunkt der Anmeldung getroffen werden. Ich habe meine Freundin und mich gleichzeitig angemeldet (beide über 84 km), sie startete im Startblock 3, ich im Startblock 4, obwohl meine angegebene Zielzeit um 75 Minuten tiefer war...

Die Differenz meiner handgestoppten Zeit beträgt übrigens ziemlich genau eine Minute.


----------



## euphrasine (20. Mai 2010)

Boris2401 schrieb:


> Da sich hier soviele beschweren, wieso schreibt ihr nicht am Herr Scheiderbauer ne email? Das er mal mitbekommt, was die Leute über seinen Marathon denken!
> Vielleicht bringts ja was wenns genügend sind.



hab ich ja getan. meine mail wurde an datasport weitergeleitet, deren antwort ich oben gepostet habe.


----------



## klaus_winstel (20. Mai 2010)

euphrasine schrieb:


> hab ich ja getan. meine mail wurde an datasport weitergeleitet, deren antwort ich oben gepostet habe.



Hm, also früher war das echt alles tip top, da hat man schnelle und gute Antworten bekommen. Eigentlich fand ich das echt immer prima - aber es scheint doch deutlich nachzulassen, weniger Leistung für mehr Geld, irgendwie nicht ganz optimal! Versteh ich auch nicht so recht, warum das so nachlässt - ist denn das drumherum soviel teurer geworden oder wird einfach nur versucht mehr Gewinn zu erzielen?


----------



## __Stefan__ (20. Mai 2010)

wer weiß, vielleicht wird der CC World Cup nächstes WE teilweise durch die Marathonveranstaltung mitfinanziert?


----------



## klaus_winstel (21. Mai 2010)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> wer weiß, vielleicht wird der CC World Cup nächstes WE teilweise durch die Marathonveranstaltung mitfinanziert?



Keine Ahnung, aber den Satz hör ich jetzt schon zum 2. oder 3. mal...


----------



## Firefighter (21. Mai 2010)

> Die Startblock-Zuweisung sollte gemäss Ausschreibung nach dem Zeitpunkt der Anmeldung getroffen werden. Ich habe meine Freundin und mich gleichzeitig angemeldet (beide über 84 km), sie startete im Startblock 3, ich im Startblock 4, obwohl meine angegebene Zielzeit um 75 Minuten tiefer war...



...das ist natürlich schon komisch das Du dann hinter ihr startest, aber ich denke das die Frauen einfach auf die Startblöcke verteilt wurden, egal was für eine Zeit sie angegeben haben, denn Frauen sind ja grundsätzlich etwas langsamer und somit wollte man wohl vermeiden das zu viele Frauen im letzten Block starten...  ...ausser sie haben natürlich eine sehr schnelle Zeit angegeben, dann kommen sie natürlich auch in den ersten startblock...

aber das mit dem Verteilen nach Eingang der Gebühr:

Da werden wohl ziemlich viele dagegen sein und den Spass an der Sache verlieren, einschliesslich ich, denn ich finde die Lösung so recht gut. Nur so kann man sich von Jahr zu Jahr auch verbessern auch wenn man keine Lizenz hat. In Kirchzarten ist das übrigens ähnlich, dort zählt die Zeit vom letzten Mal, umso schneller, umso weiter nach vorne kommt man in den Startblock. War man noch nie dabei, kommt man in einen der letzten Startblöcke. Es würden sich einfach zu viele verschiedene Leistungsklassen im Weg rumfahren, ist einfach so... ich habe keine Lizenz und bin 13. Overall bei der 48er Strecke geworden und bin aus der zweiten Reihe des ersten Blocks gestartet, hätte ich müssen aus dem 6. Startblock starten, weil meine Gebühr zu spät eingegangen ist, hätte ich das nie und nimmer geschafft... Du verstehst was ich meine??? ...ich habe als zielzeit 1.58 angegeben und 1.56 sinds geworden... ich finde die lösung so echt gut! 

Gruß
Andi


----------



## klaus_winstel (21. Mai 2010)

Firefighter schrieb:


> ...das ist natürlich schon komisch das Du dann hinter ihr startest, aber ich denke das die Frauen einfach auf die Startblöcke verteilt wurden, egal was für eine Zeit sie angegeben haben, denn Frauen sind ja grundsätzlich etwas langsamer und somit wollte man wohl vermeiden das zu viele Frauen im letzten Block starten...  ...ausser sie haben natürlich eine sehr schnelle Zeit angegeben, dann kommen sie natürlich auch in den ersten startblock...
> 
> aber das mit dem Verteilen nach Eingang der Gebühr:
> 
> ...




Naja, die Zielzeit angzugeben ist ja ganz nett, aber ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviel da dann deutlich schneller sein wollen als sie sind. Ich denke das Prinzip in Kirchzarten ist schon nicht schlecht, entweder auf das eigene Rennen schauen oder ggf. auch auf andere, damit kann man die Leute schon ganz gut einteilen, leider macht das Arbeit und das dürfte den wenigsten Veranstaltern gefallen. Dagegen ist es einfach nach Anmeldungseingang einzuteilen, wenngleich das wirklich kein Sinn macht. Ich schau eigentlich schon, dass ich halbwegs nach vorn komme, Anmeldung hin oder her - zumindest dann wenns keine fest zugeteilten Blocks gibt.


----------



## caweber (22. Mai 2010)

Was micht schon immer gestört hat, dass man gegen Rennende die Fahrer der kurzen Strecken überholen muß. Das ist keinem geholfen, die Schnellen werden aufgehalten und die Rucksackfahrer fühlen sich mit Recht genötigt.
Das Startgeld sollte maximal 30 Euro betragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (22. Mai 2010)

caweber schrieb:


> Was micht schon immer gestört hat, dass man gegen Rennende die Fahrer der kurzen Strecken überholen muß. Das ist keinem geholfen, die Schnellen werden aufgehalten und die Rucksackfahrer fühlen sich mit Recht genötigt.
> Das Startgeld sollte maximal 30 Euro betragen.



Naja, störend ist das schon, aber das gibts nun bei vielen Rennen, Eine Strecke komplett so zu wählen, dass sich diverse Fahrer nicht begegnen dürfte schwer sein, eine zeitliche Entzerrung auch, denn dann müssten teilweise Stunden zwischen den Starts liegen. Die Frage ist halt wo passiert das - ist es auf breiten Wegen ist es fast egal, in Trails sehr lästig, wenn ich gerade mal 30sec Vorsprung rausgefahren hab, will ich die nicht unbedingt hinter einem langsamen Fahrer im Trail wieder verlieren, aber ich möchten auch keinen gefährden, abdrängen oder ähnliches. Gerade drängeln führt dann oft zu Fahrfehlern bei den weniger geübten Teilnehmern. Meist geh ich dann halt das Risiko abseits der Ideallinie, dabei hab ich mir allerdings auch schon nen Platten eingefahren...
Alternativ heist es wirklich warten bis ne taugliche Stelle kommt. Wobei auch viele von sich Platz machen, wenn es denn möglich ist - muss man so auch mal sagen...


----------



## LittleHunter (23. Mai 2010)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> wer weiß, vielleicht wird der CC World Cup nächstes WE teilweise durch die Marathonveranstaltung mitfinanziert?



Und umgekehrt !
Das solche Veranstaltungen eine Menge an Geld durch teils hohe Aufwendungen verschlingen, braucht man hier sicherlich diskutieren.

Um einen großen Kostenblock einsparen zu können müsste man z.B. den Start / Ziel Bereich ausserhalb der Stadt verlegen.
Von daher die Frage ist das überhaupt interessant für Euch das man in der Stadt selbst einfahren kann und das Event den Schwerpunkt hat ? Oder kann man darauf verzichten zugunsten einer geringerer Startgebühr ?

Was die Zeitnahme angeht habe ich 2008 ebenfalls eine Abweichung feststellen können. Ärgerlich dabei war bei mir der Stundensprung 

Finde auch das ein Teilnehmergeschenk oftmals uninteressant ist. Ich zumindest könnte darauf verzichten. 

Eigentlich will man ja nur einen Marathon fahren


----------



## Black_Label (27. Mai 2010)

Na viel. will der Herr Scheiderbauer ja für WM 2013 sparen?

Ich hoffe nicht das er die Gravity-Gemeinde ausnutzt um als Grosser WM-Veranstallter Publicity zu machen.....
Is ja oft so zu nem grossen Event wird alles in Bewegung gesetzt und danach könnt ihr bleiben wo der Pfeffer wächst...
Naja ich kann euch sagen auch in den anderen MTB-Sparten gibt es auch murks bei Veranstalltern -> Streckenabsperrungen die von Zuschauern ignoriert werden (oder es garnicht erst möglich machen in andere Abschnitte zu gelangen) Streckenposten die Lieber cool mit Warnweste am Handy SMS tippseln...mal Pfeifen wenn Zuschauer laufen statt die Racer...

Ja,Ja, die Wirtschaft is schon angeschlagen und alles ist für den Nachwuchs! (vor allem die Vetterwirtschaft blüht!)


----------

